# Effects of coming off clomid?



## summersunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, sorry if this is posted elsewhere, but I can't find! Anyone had any side effects from coming off clomid?

I have been on for 8 consecutive mths and just come off. Have had sore head and irritable (bit more than normal   ) and pains at start of cycle as if everything happening as normal, but no period.....  Has anyone else noticed any changes from coming off it or screwed up their first non-clomid cycle?

I was suffering from hair loss which was becoming noticeable (even hairdresser said to get checked out). Consultant said this COULD be due to clomid, but didn't seem too fussed about this side effect!      Am waiting to see if growing back!

Thank you


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Summersunshine,

When I had a break from clomid (2000 and 200 I have all the same symptoms as if i was still on it for the next month or so.... in fact in 2008 I still ovulated the month after! 

the hair loss is not one I've experienced though my hair goes frizzy and uncontrolable, which my hairdresser says could well be effect of hormones .... so clomid could be the culprit!

Have been told by many ladies on here that clomid stays in system for a while, in fact one of the clomid regulars got her  the month after stopping taking clomid!

U say cycle seemed to progress normally but no  . . . are you late hon and if so have u tested?

You should pop over to the main thread, all lovely on there and a mine of information   We'd love to cu there  

XX Nik


----------



## summersunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Nik, thanks, I was expecting the clomid to give me a nice wee predictable cycle the month after stopping, but nada, zilch. Have tried 2 tests but neg ..... Think AF has done a runner to a sunnier climate as it knows it's in trouble     Before I started clomid tho I did have the odd 5 week cycle just to wind me up and test so maybe it's just back to its usual tricks  

Might dip my toe on the main thread, am sure have some clomid left in my system so can still count as a clomid chick  

Thanks


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi i'm new to FF but i'm also now clomid free but i've had 5 days of spotting when clomid cycle was due. i've tested and got BFN's myself and was so sure i was pregnant.

i've not had many side effects i know i burned through alot of the side effects the first few weeks of af from last month of clomid. i've suffered headaches and tiredness but the spotting threw me as it wan't a normal AF.

hope your ok and the after effects are better now but i know coming off clomid has made my body worse than taking it!!

xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi im on cd 25 now this is my first month off clomid, ive had spotting for last 2 days. just wondering how everyone got on after with their first cycle off clomid?


----------

